# Magikarp use a splah attack!!!



## serg0 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://houyokusen.com/tmp/377178_pokemon.swf


----------



## Kazu (Jun 8, 2007)

2minutes, I give up >_


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jun 8, 2007)

I love it when swf files don't end and if you don't notice you wait like 10 minutes just for getting the fucking point of it but you won't get it because the same stuff repeates all_the_time ^^


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh wow!


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm dying laughing right now!


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 8, 2007)

I can laugh at this now. But before when i had a lvl 10 magikarp. It took a while to get it to tackle (which barely helped) then to evolve. Now its a monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But before I use to cry because magikarp was so bad.
Nice vid!


----------



## chalupa (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## OrR (Jun 8, 2007)

Still watching... o.o


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 8, 2007)

Hilarious.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Splash attack use a magikarp!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 8, 2007)

Me too V_V


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 8, 2007)

When does this end i have been watching for 2 hours and 20 mins


----------



## stingfist (Jun 8, 2007)

Magikarp use hyper beam

What the f**k do you mean you dont have hyper beam use splash attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL

Magikarp return! I choose you DITTO!! Oh shi....

Man these OWN


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

hahaha twas prewwy funni


----------



## Teun (Jun 8, 2007)

Hehe, that's funny!


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

Wait, I thought of something...

The PP of the Splash attack would've run out eventually, right?


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah magikarp has 40 pp on splash.
I just heard it with sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'Team Rocket?! Team rocket can suck my balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 8, 2007)

I watched it for long ting, does it actually loop or not because after a while I didn't really notice any looping...


----------



## OrR (Jun 8, 2007)

It doesn't loop as such but plays the same parts randomly arranged over and over... I watched it for about half an hour...


----------

